# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  لغز آخر: الزورق، وكيفية العبور

## أحمد سالم الشنقيطي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

لغز: الزورق والعبوراجتمع ستة أشخاص على ضفة نهر، يريدون عبور النهر إلى الضفة الأخرى وأمامهم زورق صغير لا يتسع إلا لشخصين.
فإن علمتَ:
- أن الأشخاص الستة هم ثلاثة رجال مع أزواجهم الثلاث.
- وأن الرجال لا يثقون في بعضهم، أي لا يمكن أن يترك أيُّ رجل امرأتَه تفارقه برفقة أحد صاحبيه أو كليهما، سواء في أثناء العبور، أم في أثناء الانتظار على الضفة الأخرى!.
- أنه يلزم إعادة الزورق إلى ضفة الانطلاق كل مرة، حتى يكتمل عبور الجميع.
فكيف يعبر الجميع إلى الضفة الأخرى دون الوقوع في المحاذير المذكورة؟؟!!

----------


## أم هانئ

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> لغز: الزورق والعبوراجتمع ستة أشخاص على ضفة نهر، يريدون عبور النهر إلى الضفة الأخرى وأمامهم زورق صغير لا يتسع إلا لشخصين.
> فإن علمتَ:
> - أن الأشخاص الستة هم ثلاثة رجال مع أزواجهم الثلاث.
> - وأن الرجال لا يثقون في بعضهم، أي لا يمكن أن يترك أيُّ رجل امرأتَه تفارقه برفقة أحد صاحبيه أو كليهما، سواء في أثناء العبور، أم في أثناء الانتظار على الضفة الأخرى!.
> - أنه يلزم إعادة الزورق إلى ضفة الانطلاق كل مرة، حتى يكتمل عبور الجميع.
> فكيف يعبر الجميع إلى الضفة الأخرى دون الوقوع في المحاذير المذكورة؟؟!!


عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

- يعبر رجل وزوجته - أولا- إلى الضفة الأخرى ثم يتركها هناك ويعود بالزورق

- ثم ينزل من الزورق وتركب المرأتان وتعبران به إلى الضفة الأخرى 
بينما يظل على الضفة الأولى الأزواج الثلاثة . 

- فتنزل إحدى المرأتين وتعود الأخرى إلى الرجال بالزورق .

- ثم تأخذ زوجها ويتجهان للضفة التي فيها النساء فينزلها ويعود لصاحبيه بالزورق

- ثم يأخذ أحد الرجال ويعبر به وينزل الرجلان و يبقى كل منهما مع زوجته 

- بيمنا تعود الزوجة التي مازال زوجها على الضفة الأولى لتأتي به .

----------


## أحمد سالم الشنقيطي

> - ثم تأخذ زوجها ويتجهان للضفة التي فيها النساء فينزلها ويعود لصاحبيه بالزورق


بداية جيدة -أختي الفاضلة-، ولكن انتبهي للشرط المذكور في اللغز:



> لا يمكن أن يترك أيُّ رجل امرأتَه تفارقه برفقة أحد صاحبيه أو كليهما، سواء في أثناء العبور، أم في أثناء الانتظار على الضفة الأخرى!


وانصراف أحد الرجال إلى الضفة الأخرى وفيها زوجتا الرجلين الآخرين منفردتيْن، حتى ولو كان ينوي العودة مخلٌّ بالشرط المذكور!!.

----------


## أم هانئ

- يعبر رجل وزوجته - أولا- إلى الضفة الأخرى ثم يتركها هناك ويعود بالزورق

- ثم ينزل من الزورق وتركب المرأتان وتعبران به إلى الضفة الأخرى 
بينما يظل على الضفة الأولى الأزواج الثلاثة . 

- فتنزل إحدى المرأتين وتعود الأخرى إلى الرجال بالزورق .

- ثم تنزل وتبقى مع زوجها على الضفة ويركب الرجلان الآخران ويذهبان إلى زوجتيهما على الضفة الأخرى


- ثم ينزل أحد الرجلين يبقى مع زوجته على الضفة 

- بينما يعود رجل منهما مع زوجته بالزورق ينزلها لتبقى مع المرأة الأخرى ويحمل الرجل الثالث معه ويعبران 

- ينزل كلا الرجلين ويبقيان مع صاحبهما وتعود المرأة بالزورق إلى زميلتيها

- تحمل إحداهما وتعبران إلى الضفة التي فيها الرجال الثلاثة تنزلان لزوجيهما 

- ويعود من زوجته على الضفة الأولى يأتي بها وبذا يكون الجميع عبر بلا محاذير .

----------


## أحمد سالم الشنقيطي

أحسنت وأجدت أختي الفاضلة، بارك الله فيك.. جوابك صحيح.
والجدير بالذكر أن الحل الصحيح لا ينحصر في صورة واحدة، بل تتعدد صوره، وإن اتحدت خطوة البداية.

----------


## أمة القادر

جزاكم الله خيرا
بوركت أختي أم هانئ و اسمحي لي بمشاركتك
أو:
ـ تذهب امرأتان بالزورق الى الضفة الاخرى و تبقى الثالثة مع زوجها و رجلان آخران
ـ تعود احداهما بالزورق لتحمل الثالثة و تأخذها الى الضفة (فتجتمع فيه النسوة الثلاث لوحدهن)
ـ تعود احداهن بالزورق تبقى مع زوجها و يعبر الرجلان الآخران الى زوجاتهما
ـ يعود احدهما مع زوجته في الزورق يترك هذه المرة زوجته مع المرأة و يحمل الرجل معه ( الى الآن امرأتان في ضفة و الاخرى مع زوجها في الضفة المقابلة)
ـ تأخذ الثالثة التي في الضفة المقابلة الزورق و تعود الى صاحبتيها تأتي باحداهن و تعودان الى زوجيهما في الضفة المقابلة
ـ الان تبقت امرأة في الضفة يعود زوجها بالزورق و يأتي بها.

----------

